# Macro theme



## manda (Nov 2, 2003)

Show us your macro baby!
Yes Im a chocoholic


----------



## oriecat (Nov 2, 2003)

I posted this before elsewhere, but it's about the only macro I have at this time.


----------



## Geronimo (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## nukie (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## manda (Nov 3, 2003)

iced magic!!!


----------



## luckydog (Nov 3, 2003)

Ah, the ole Iced Magic! Takes me back to my youth when the stuff had pride of place in the bedroom!!!!!

M-m-mmmmm


----------



## carlita (Nov 3, 2003)




----------



## manda (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Dew (Nov 5, 2003)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## hesaias (Nov 7, 2003)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## photobug (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## simnine (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## luckydog (Nov 10, 2003)

one nice old rusty nut


----------



## Prophet (Nov 13, 2003)

Nukie,

I love that shot of the hard drive! BEAUTIFULL!

-Jeremy-


----------



## Prophet (Nov 14, 2003)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## She (Nov 23, 2003)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## photong (Nov 23, 2003)

If you couldn't tell, it's a hair brush. It's actually a little more than 5 inches tall.

For a school assignment I had to blow this up to an 8x10, and for the exhibition to an 11x14. Needless to say, that's a damn large hairbrush.


----------



## ShutterGirl (Nov 23, 2003)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## christopher (Nov 28, 2003)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## MuffinJuice (Dec 2, 2003)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## photobug (Jan 25, 2004)

Not really a macro, but close enough I guess.


----------



## Geronimo (Jan 25, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 26, 2004)

Well there's SOME of my macro shots, figured i should'nt put them all up, just a lot


----------



## cich (Feb 1, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 3, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 3, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Brenda (Feb 3, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## azcaddman (Feb 6, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 17, 2004)

photobug said:
			
		

>




fab!!!


----------



## photobug (Apr 17, 2004)

One from about an hour ago...


----------



## leonardo.paris (May 17, 2006)

Hello!
Macro Flowers!

http://www.rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=351
http://www.rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=352

Enjoy!


----------



## LaFoto (May 18, 2006)

Oh yes. Flower macros 






Dandelion taken with the regular macro - i.e. my Sigma 70-300mm lens, pulled to between 200 and 300mm, then switched to macro






Dandelion seeds on grass blade - taken with the reversed kit lens to my camera, the Canon EFS 18-55mm 1:3.5/5.6, at about 24mm.















Closer and closer into the daisy 

And a fun macro (with the Sigma lens in macro function):


----------



## DavidF (May 18, 2006)

Not too sure if these belong here or in the "Creepy Crawlies" theme thread... Since about the only pics I do are macro bug shots I'll try them here, I guess. 
















Might have to try some flowers this weekend.

@LaFoto: I'm not sure why but the cat nose makes me smile. Great shot! 

Cheers,
David


----------



## Giles (May 21, 2006)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jeroen (May 22, 2006)

I don't have a macro lense. This is the closest I can get.


----------



## Kevin D Burns (May 23, 2006)

edit due to broken link


----------



## Beauts (May 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone
I enjoyed looking at was was posted so far, such diverse subject matter, which is excellent. :hail: :hail: many of your photo's look very professional.

please feel free to comment feedback welcomed as its the only way i can improve....

PS .....I love fungi, so walking the dogs in the woods i search out different subjects.



















































A few more available if you wish to see them..


----------



## Giles (May 30, 2006)

Just took it yesterday, while we're on the fungus.


----------



## LensBaby (Jun 7, 2006)

This photo feels a bit cliched to me but I was experimenting with an old SLR i found in a cupboard and took this. I think I should have bought the focus in a little bit. Not actually a macro lens though.


----------



## wolfepakt (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok so I am kind of new to this whole macro thing, but have figured out how to make my nifty little super zoom DCam do a decent macro.  Here is an experimental one:








What do yall think?


----------



## Ganoderma (Jun 26, 2006)

here are a couple i posted recently asking questions about.  camera Nikon CP5400

dorcus titanus beetle, taiwan





larva of the above





beetle





Nephila sp.





Toad






i plan on uprgading to a better camera because macros are teh focus of most of my picture taking.


----------



## FAV (Jun 27, 2006)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I posted this before elsewhere, but it's about the only macro I have at this time.


 
I don't really realize what's that. and I find the noise a bit anoying.


Now about the whole theme:

Many of those pics *aren't macros*. To make this clear this is the macro definition

*The classical definition is photography in which the **image** on **film** or electronic sensor is as large or larger than the subject.*

and many of them have *real problems with the focus and the DOF*.


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2006)

FAV said:
			
		

> Now about the whole theme:
> 
> Many of those pics *aren't macros*. To make this clear this is the macro definition
> 
> ...



I dont think the _majority_ of pictures here aren't true macro...... just a few.... and maybe some have focus issues....... but the themes threads are not for critiques....... i refer you to the welcome thread at the top of the Themes section Here.
These threads are just for people to join in with there pics whether artistic or snapshot....... critiques are kept to just the main photo galleries and the critique gallery.


----------



## dan000206 (Jun 30, 2006)

Here are my first Macros Using A *Canon A430* no lens or anything. 


​ Did not even see the little bugs on the petals when I took this shot.
























Also Did'nt see the spider in the picture below


----------

